# Yellow LC spot pad...



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Got any stock for delivery tomorrow?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yep


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Keep one for me, was about to order it but lost my wallet. Must be in work


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Just ordered one, it says 'credit card' but i used my switch and it seemed to work ok?


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Ace service, got my pad today in time for the weekend!!


----------

